# Top fin heater constantly blinking



## autumnwhiteee

ive had the heater for a few months, and yes i am aware that the heater light turns on when it activates and turns off when the heater turns off... but for some reason i woke up this morning and it was constantly flickering on and off every second. i unplugged it and waited a few hours, and replugged it in and it seemed to be fine. now its 12:15 am and in the corner of my eye, just as im drifting to sleep i see constant flickering again. i get up and un plug it so it wont cause any harm

does anyone know why its doing this and what i should do?
thanks


----------

